# Newbie in Melbourne



## alexander (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi
I am 20 years old, graduated high-school. I am good in computers. I was thinking to move alone by myself to Melbourne. Is it possible with such education to find a job that can pay my rent and other expenses? It is not necessery to be with computers. I am talking about administrative, ofiice jobs, employee, something like that. 
Thanks
Alex


----------



## Alexdolman (Feb 20, 2011)

if you are looking to live and work in Melbourne south east try looking here www.southeastjobs.com.au


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Also, www.seek.com.au or www.careerone.com.au


----------

